# Bathroom receptacle not working..



## JJman (Feb 27, 2011)

So I just bought a house and inside my master bathroom the only electrical outlet does not work. It was not a GFCI plug and I thought that may be the problem. I rewired a new receptacle and it still does not work. All the lights/fans in the bathroom work. I checked other bathrooms (all have GFCI) and they are reset and working. I have very little electrical experience and need some help. Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 28, 2011)

If it is wired with the light it may have been missed when some one changed the light fixture.You could check all boxes in the area and try to figure out where the wire is connected.


----------



## JJman (Feb 28, 2011)

I have tried the plug in with all lights and fans on. It still does not work. The previous owner said that it was working.... ANy other ideas?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 28, 2011)

You will have to take the light fixture and other outlets apart to see ware the wire is and hopefully you will find a wire loose or disconnected somewhere.


----------



## JoeD (Mar 2, 2011)

How old is the house? If before 85 then there could be a GFCI in the garage or outside that is tripped.


----------



## Raindem (Mar 7, 2011)

When you wired in the new receptacle did you check to see if the wires had power?


----------



## AllanM (Mar 10, 2011)

If it's newly installed, make sure that outlet receptacles are GFCI protected, and 20 ampere rated.


----------



## donaldr (Jun 2, 2011)

more than likely its a GFI in another bathroom   pull it out and check for voltage on the load side   line and load are marked on the back of the plug


----------



## Johnboy555 (Aug 4, 2011)

Totally agree with JoeD... Check another bathroom, or out in garage. Very seldom is an outside GFI controlling the BR's.  If all "cilck out" when test button is pushed then you will have to pull them and check the "load" side as donaldr says.


----------

